# OI wot we doin tomorruw?



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

well? 

be in the bell what time? 

anything in the afternoon?





**taps on perspex screen**


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 13, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> well?
> 
> be in the bell what time?
> 
> ...



I'll be there when I get there.  

Given my atrocious sense of time-keeping, it'd be unwise of me to say any more than that.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

if you're def coming i promise to wait for you


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

i dunno what time the boss and i shall get there, but it's unlikely to be before 4...


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 13, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> if you're def coming i promise to wait for you



No hurry, eh?  24 hour licencin' now, innit.   

So I'll probably get there in time for a pub breakfast on Saturday morning...  

(-Alright, I'm aiming for about 4pm.)


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

bloody hell i aint stayin that long 

ok we'll be in there somtime after 4


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll prob be in the Bell around 4ish... can't be bothered to go around Bath seeing the same things I did on school trips 10 years ago


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2006)

krs - I hope you know the way to the bell, I don't


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

yeah, it's just round the corner, you've been there loads of times


----------



## JTG (Apr 13, 2006)

different Bell...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

who asked you, eh?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> I hope you know the way to the bell, I don't




no me neither


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2006)

If I was to drive, is there somewhere cheap I can park my jalope ?
(esp. if I had one too many and had to abandon it overnight)

.


----------



## JTG (Apr 13, 2006)

It's Bath so probably not.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

theres a multistorey at the bottom of town. dunno about overnight parking though. 

you need a local for questions like that


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2006)

I just texted Dirtyfruit, cos he's in town slaving away on his degree and could do with some drinking company. He probably won't turn up though, the lazy so and so


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2006)

so is everyone else going by bus ?

And we have to collect pies from Pieminster first ?

.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

i'm going by train. 

i think the pie idea *may* have been vetoed,

wheres CF dammit. she's supposed to be organising this.


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2006)

I thought they sold pieminister pies IN Bath  maybe not in the bell though?!


argh!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 13, 2006)

If the weather's good, I'm still planning on cycling.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> I thought they sold pieminister pies IN Bath  maybe not in the bell though?!
> 
> 
> argh!



not according to their website. bristol or borough market. 

derian was talking about pie missioning though. so i'm sure they'll feature in the day somewhere


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> not according to their website. bristol or borough market.



those are their pie shops, but lots of pubs sell their pies too


----------



## dirtyfruit (Apr 13, 2006)

*Idleness*




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> I just texted Dirtyfruit, cos he's in town slaving away on his degree and could do with some drinking company. He probably won't turn up though, the lazy so and so



Had dearest Crispness not txted yours truly i would not have known that my beloved second home were about to be invaded by the seething hoards of our favourite bullitin boards. Although, The Bell is probably the best place for such creatures as they tend to control their own  

I live only 400 metres away from the hippy loving pub and shall gladly join the throng as i need as many excuses to avoid working on my degree as possible!

GG, my street is the closest available free parking to the pub and the centre of town. Available only before the commuters return from work however and you may get blocked in and definitely need a good hand-brake. PM me if you need address.

Sadly I can't put anyone up for the night. I'll saunter down around 6-7 ish to test the water (read: ALES!!) and embarass myself on the bar billiards table as usual.  

df x


----------



## wiskey (Apr 13, 2006)

wikkid can you tell me where the pub is?


----------



## dirtyfruit (Apr 13, 2006)

Walk straight ahead out of the train station and up Manver's St which becomes Pierrepoint St.

You should pass the Cop Shop on your right after 150 yards and then the Abbey should appear as the road opens out after another 200 yards.

Follow the traffic round infront of the Abbey and swing a right to continue north following the road signs towards the M4.

Approximately 150 yards from the Abbey you should see Waitrose under the colonades to your right. Walk past Waitrose till you see The Hilton hotel on your right then carry straight ahead and you'll be on Walcot Street.

The Bell is about 300 yards up here from the hotel.

See you there.

Any trouble and call me, i'll PM my mobile number

 

or get a taxi, about £4. although the walk should only take 12 minutes.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 13, 2006)

GG, if dirtyfruits place doesn't work out and you want to park overnight, the long stay behind the railway station is the best bet. Otherwise the car park at Waitrose is a couple of minutes walk from the Bell, but, like most parking in Bath, ain't cheap.

Wiskey - if you are coming in from Trowbridge, I'll happily provide a lift. Fortunately, Mr Felixthecat is coming and his max amount of alcohol for an evening is one glass of wine (or less) so we've got a designated driver by default!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2006)

Have fun peeps!

It's supposed to be quite nice weatherwise tomorrow  

Oh and...be careful of the 'wet patch'


----------



## dervish (Apr 14, 2006)

*wiskers posting*




			
				felixthecat said:
			
		

> Wiskey - if you are coming in from Trowbridge, I'll happily provide a lift. Fortunately, Mr Felixthecat is coming and his max amount of alcohol for an evening is one glass of wine (or less) so we've got a designated driver by default!



cheers, we've just got here, still not quite sure what the plan is tomorrow but that might be much appreciated


----------

